# Breaking into new cycle.



## Parity (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok I can solve my cube blindfolded now.But I can if I have to break into a new cycle.Can someone help me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfOnDlbt5SY

I am using this video.

EDIT:He never showed how to do this.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 15, 2009)

In this case, the edge is in its correct location, but it's flipped. I am assuming that this is also the buffer position. 

What you do is:
1. Pick any unsolved edge/spot ( I don't know what to call it).
2. You shoot the flipped piece there, breaking into a new cycle. Memorize where you shot the piece.
3. During memo, pay attention to the orientation of both pieces before the swap, and visualize what they would be like after swapping.

My explanation is probably off, but someone else may be able to help you.


----------



## Logan (Oct 15, 2009)

WOW! You've been working on that for 3 1/2 years!!! [/sarcasm]


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, memorize as if you are shooting a piece into a position that does not already have a correct piece in it. Then all you have to do is go from there...

Harder to explain than it is to do...


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 15, 2009)

breaking = good when two cycles are bad
if the cycle ur on is gonna end in a flip of the starting piece, break into a cycle with a flip as well
that way when u shoot back to the OTHER sticker of the the breakage piece u flip both at once


----------

